# Recommend me a stockbroker for NYSE Trading



## Seneca60BC (15 July 2008)

Hi All

Can you tell me which online (internet) brokers you guys use to trade on the NYSE ?  I am pretty much after basic trading, including options.  Offcourse, also low brokerage fees 

Thanks!


----------



## IFocus (15 July 2008)

Interactive Brokers


----------



## sails (15 July 2008)

Have a look at ThinkorSwim http://www.thinkorswim.com/tos/client/index.jsp

Fantastic customer service and software...


----------



## tech/a (15 July 2008)

IB

$1 in and out.
Over 1400 stocks to short.

Sails what are Think or Swims stats


----------



## Uncharted (15 July 2008)

tech/a said:


> IB
> $1 in and out.
> Over 1400 stocks to short.




Amen to that.


----------



## sails (25 July 2008)

tech/a said:


> IB
> 
> $1 in and out.
> Over 1400 stocks to short.
> ...




IB are probably cheaper on stocks, but the OP was asking about options as well and also mentioned "basic" trading.  

IMHO, the TOS trading platform is far safer and a LOT more user friendly, exercise friendly + excellent customer support especially for options.

If it's just stocks, yes, IB would be hard to beat on price.


----------



## kam75 (27 August 2008)

Seneca60BC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can you tell me which online (internet) brokers you guys use to trade on the NYSE ?  I am pretty much after basic trading, including options.  Offcourse, also low brokerage fees
> 
> Thanks!





Brokerage would be the last thing on my the list when selecting a broker, unless you daytrade everyday.  Order execution and market experience would be the first.  I trade the US markets (NYSE, Nasdaq and Amex) through OptionsXpress for a few years now.  Their contingent order executions are better than most brokers which is a good thing when you want to place Stop limits on your orders.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## Seneca60BC (12 September 2008)

ok thanks for the replies, I also want to trade FX so I think I will go with IB but I am not sure whether I can trade Aussie Stocks - I do NOT want live streaming prices - so will I still need to subscribe to the data lines for ASX and get hit $37.50 ?


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (12 September 2008)

Seneca60BC said:


> ok thanks for the replies, I also want to trade FX so I think I will go with IB but I am not sure whether I can trade Aussie Stocks - I do NOT want live streaming prices - so will I still need to subscribe to the data lines for ASX and get hit $37.50 ?




TOS and IB are the two brokers I am with and both are excellent for different reasons. TOS now offers Forex as well so you should have a look into that.

ASX stocks - yes...not very convenient
If you want to trade aussie stocks and options - OptionsXpress would be the way to go


----------

